# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Probleme beim Erstellen von neuen Threads

## noox

Mir ist jetzt ein paar wenige Male aufgefallen, dass ich einen Thread nicht erstellen konnte. Ich bekam stattdessen nach einigen Sekunden nur eine weiße Seite.

Ich bilde mir jetzt ein, dass das Problem genau dann auftritt, wenn im Titel bestimmt Wörter vorkommen. Ich nehme mal an, dass es Wörter sind, die sehr häufig vorkommen. Z.B. funktioniert's nicht, wenn im Titel "und" vorkommt. 

Ursache wird sein, dass das Forum beim Erstellen eines Threads nach ähnlichen Threads sucht. Und das macht es, indem es nach allen Wörtern im Titel sucht und dann möglichst relevante Threads raussucht. Und wenn da extrem viele Treffer sind, dürfte es zu Problemen kommen. 

Bevor ich das Problem eingrenzen kann, habe ich mal ein paar häufige Wörter wie eben das "und" aus dem Suchindex genommen. Falls euch auch Wörter auffallen bitte hier posten, damit ich die auch ausnehmen kann.

Falls ihr beim Posten eine weiße Seite bekommt: Mit dem Browser zurück-Navigieren (Backspace-Taste oder Pfeil in der Symbolleiste), Titel ändern und nochmals versuchen. Danke!

----------

